# Having a set of twins



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tomorrow I deliver a set of twins for this customer...

Out with the old in with the new


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Is this your "2 for 1" job? 

The HH humidifiers are a nice touch of colour! :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Do they have names picked out yet?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Pics this afternoon of the new twins ... Betty and Veronica


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

After the boys being in labour for more than 8 hours they finally squeezed these two babies out ...
The proud parents were very excited on their arrival ..

34" high and some 70 lbs each these two mods at 90k with 10 year warranty should warm the hearts and souls of the proud parents ...


----------

